

App Engine HTTP GET 3x slower than in 2009 - crizCraig
http://imgur.com/a/2w6kv

======
drcode
I just don't know what Google is thinking- If App Engine is supposed to be a
tool to make developers bitter at Google, it is a success.

------
natural_order
Disappointing. I may have to stop using it for my freebie projects if this
continues.

